# Strawberry Chocolate cake... Question



## Saphellae (Jul 5, 2008)

I want to make a strawberry chocolate cake. I have two chocolate cakes that I have made and I want to put strawberry in between them to form a two layered cake, covered in chocolate fudge icing and thinly sliced strawberries on top forming words.  

Can I just buy a can of strawberry filling, or is there a recipe that I can use? Will it make the cake too mushy? Please help! I need to go to the store within the hour.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 5, 2008)

The cakes I've eaten that have a fruit layer in the middle appear to use jam or preserves.  I would think if you put a very thin layer of frosting then the jam that will keep the jam from making the cake soggy.  You may want to make like a light cream cheese type spread (cream cheese, milk, powdered sugar, vanilla) to put on it.  That would give you another flavor to your cake.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 5, 2008)

i have never see strawberry filling in cans or otherwise, i would just buy a top of the line strawberry jam and use that, then berries on top. 

can you tell i am always about the easy way?  lol

babe


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 5, 2008)

whenever I want a strawberry filling, I use very good preserves between the layers.  My mom did the same.  no need for frosting to hold it on.

I love strawberry preserves as filling for chocolate layer cake!    What time is dessert?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 5, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i have never see strawberry filling in cans or otherwise, i would just buy a top of the line strawberry jam and use that, then berries on top.
> 
> can you tell i am always about the easy way? lol
> 
> babe


 
I have 2 cans of strawberry filling


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I didn't have time to make it, but I decorated one of the cakes and it looks cute lol.. "WELCOME HOME" spelled in strawberry slices, and her name written with icing.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 5, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I have 2 cans of strawberry filling


 
do you know the brand, ladycook?  my store doesn't stock much in way of filling. do find "solo" once in a while. otherwise just comstock apple cherry and pumpkin. 

babe


----------

